# Question about projection Screen Size



## loperwrestler3 (May 25, 2012)

I just bought a Panasonic PT-D3500U Projector, I got it in perfect working condition (with only a few hundred hours on the lamp) for $300, did I get a good deal on this? To me the picture looks great but it could just be because I am an ignorant noob to this game. 

Now on to my real question ... I built a 102 in. 16:9 screen using blackout cloth. The picture from my projector fits perfectly inside this framed screen when my projector is set to 16:9 mode however there is about of foot or so of light projected on my wall at the top and the bottom, its not a huge deal it just doesn't look quite as professional because it spills over my frame and onto my wall. Just curious if there was anything I could do to take these sections away so only my picture remains inside the frame. Thanks so much!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! It sounds to me that the pic needs to be adjusted for your screen size. The 16:9 is a ratio, but the projector still needs to be "_focused_" to fit the screen.

I'll copy this to the HT projector forum as you may have more luck finding an answer there. Good luck!


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it possible to get a picture of what it is doing. Is this just white light above and bellow or actuall image that is off the screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would think that your actual screen dimensions are off slightly as you should only have visible image displaying on the white part of the screen. When you have the projector on and just the blue image with no signal how does that fit?


----------



## loperwrestler3 (May 25, 2012)

It is just white light above and below the picture. I don't know if there is anything I can do about it because my projector is native 4:3. When I have it set to 4:3 the picture takes up the whole space no white light but when I set it to 16:9 I get the white light at top and bottom filling out the 4:3 space.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats strange, Im sure there must be a setting that makes the black masking black rather than white. Have you looked through the user menu in some of the advanced settings?


----------



## HopefulFred (Jan 20, 2011)

I think Tony may be right, but I didn't see anything in the user manual for it. If you go into the advanced menu (see page 32 of the manual) you'll find options for "blanking" and "raster." You may get the results you are looking for from one of these.


----------

